# Thoughts on the Festool TS55 REQ track saw?



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

I really want to get a table saw, But there is no way I can store one in my home, even a collapsible one. The one I was drooling over is the Porter Cable 220 at Lowes. But since that is out of the question, I am looking at the Festool TS55 REQ track saw. It is a specially designed circular saw that sits on an aluminum rail. The rail is aligned with the cut line and the saw does the rest. I know one can make your own saw guide to do the same thing but the Festool has some really nice features.

1. the sight line is the same whether the cut is 90 degrees or 45 degrees
2. the Festool is almost completely enclosed. All the sawdust exits through the dust port whcih can be connected to a vac.
3. the Festool blade is nearly flush on one side so you can make a cut only a fraction of an inch from a wall (good for cutting laminates in floors)
4. It cuts nearly splinter free
5. The track or rail is rubber backed so it does not slide on the wood.

The big disadvantage, cost. It is nearly $600. A couple of people I know have the saw and swear by it. It does nearly everything a table saw can do.

So my question has anyone here use it and what are your thoughts?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Jon, maybe check with fschris... he posted about his saw in this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/66477-new-tool.html#post610869

I just happened to remember it because I thought the saw looked awesome. As another resource, take a look over at Garage Journal, where there are a lot of dedicated tool discussions.


----------

